# Review: One Pot French: More Than 100 Easy, Authentic Recipes



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

With the recent surge of interest in Julia Child's French cooking manifesto, it makes sense that other French cookbooks would also experience a rush of interest. And with scores of new or inexperienced cooks wanting to participate in the French cooking renaissance, a book advertising French cooking in one pot certainly catches the eye. French cooking has a reputation for involving difficult showpieces, so any cookbook that can make it simple and easy, while still keeping the taste, is worth quite a lot.
The only problem with this proposition is that the recipes in this cookbook are not all made in one pot. This appears to be a bit of a misnomer, but fortunately the recipes do follow the premise of being quick and easy. It is a bit unfortunate that the cookbook couldn't have been more appropriately named, as some readers will definitely feel deceived, but as part of a set of "one pot" cookbooks, this slip might be forgiven.

Click here to read full review


----------



## sirlene (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
Does this book have photos for each recipe?? 
Thanks

Sirlene


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Not all of them, Sirlene. I'd say about 98% have accompanying photos. The food photos are mostly by Gareth Morgans, who did a very nice job, IMO, supplemented by a few stock images.


----------

